

Will your cloudservices give in to political bullying? - terangdom
http://pastebin.com/aqhsmyjf

======
HaywoodJablome
The idea behind github is to encourage new ways of thinking and different
approaches -- including ones that question conventional thought. Parodying the
excesses of feminism via github helps to reveal to women and men alike just
what precisely the gender divide is made up from. Leaving the github up serves
the useful purpose of inviting and CHALLENGING women to increase their
interactions with men working in IT and show that real women are unlike the
exaggerated-caricatures that feminism (or at least 'extremist feminism') has
caused them to become perceived.

~~~
jacalata
I don't need to be CHALLENGED to increase my interactions with men in IT.
Because IT is filled with men, I interact with them constantly. Perhaps a
useful github would instead attempt to CHALLENGE the men in IT to interact
with real women, instead of building up imaginary caricatures and basing
complex worldviews on this without validating it. Sounds kind of waterfall,
really, to build up so much theory before ever trying a real interaction.

~~~
HaywoodJablome
It sounds as though you do need to be challenged. These caricatures did not
spring from nothing; there are reasons for them being used. Might they be bad
reasons? Probably, but not definitely. Go deeper and interact more deeply with
those men in IT with whom you claim to work alongside. What you find might
surprise you and also give you a chance to bring about changes for the
betterment of women, men, and IT workers generally.

------
vipstarry
If you're too cheap to host your own information repository, you have to play
by the rules of the people who do. What you want to do is publish your work to
censorship resistant Internet tools like Freenet, Tor, i2p or Gnutella.

~~~
terangdom
I agree. But these cloud services are so new, that people are not aware of the
risks they are taking. They don't realize the needs they actually have. Since
the customers don't know their needs, neither do the service providers. But if
you want to stay ahead of the curve, I think you should as a consumer, request
reliable service providers, or self host. As a service provider you should
provide reliable services. At least, that is where I think we are heading.

------
jacalata
Why are so many of the accounts commenting on this post (and the dead one)
brand brand new? Are you existing users too embarrassed to make your points
under a 'real' name, or brand new 'extremists' roaming the internet to find a
place to argue the topic?

~~~
alukima
They are from 4chan.
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38723234](http://boards.4chan.org/g/res/38723234)

------
yetanotherphd
While a satirical repo doesn't necessarily belong on GitHub, I think the
general trend of large internet companies to pull material that is considered
offensive, usually by progressives, is worrying.

In fact, if GitHub were an American shopping mall, they would not be allowed
to stop people from wearing T-shirts that mocked feminism, because of they way
the first amendment is interpreted.

I don't think GitHub should remove material just because it differs from their
political viewpoint, or from the viewpoint of people who are able to cause the
most trouble for them. Of course people are always free to criticize the repo
and its authors if they don't like it.

~~~
theorique
That is a much bigger issue than the specific content of the repo. While it
may not be "valuable" from a code quality and usefulness point of view, the
C+= repo was a modestly clever satire.

Is that Github's business to host political/comedic content? Not exactly -
they do _code_ hosting. On the other hand, code is just text files and they
can host any form of data.

Is it their business to police content? That depends on jurisdiction - for
example, in the USA, much depends on obscenity or hate crime laws. In Germany,
if something were deemed to be Nazi propaganda, it would be illegal.

Obviously, none of this applied here - instead, the internet 'progressive'
outrage machine created a PR nuisance for GitHub that needed to be addressed
somehow. It creates an unfortunate precedent, and points to the trouble that a
person or group can have when they don't control their own content and
servers.

~~~
yetanotherphd
You put it very well, and I agree with everything you wrote. The only point I
was trying to make that was different than what you have said, is that if
GitHub had _consistently_ removed all satirical repos, then it wouldn't be a
problem.

Sites are free to set there only rules, but sites like github can also be
considered as a public space, and so I think these sites have a moral
obligation to make these rules objective and not politically biased. What is
troubling is that, whether the rules explicitly say so or not, they tend to
censor non-pc material. I'm sure progressives would have no problem seeing the
issue if the censorship was the other way around.

~~~
theorique
I agree with your point as well.

The problem seems to be "squeaky wheel gets the grease". A blog/twitter
outrage mob launches lots of reports to GH for "offensive content", which is a
nuisance for them. After all, _hosting_ is their business, not policing
content.

